#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Обеты пратимокши Винаи

## Еше Нинбо

С тех пор как Дхарма пришла в Страну Снегов, она претерпела различные периоды своего развития и вырождения. Буддизм с его устоявшимися традициями заучивания и устной передачи знания был прекрасно сохранен в Тибете. Доступные сейчас тексты, основы обучения и практики – происходят либо напрямую от Будды Шакьямуни как исторической фигуры, либо от его последующих Проявлений. Случалось, что в ходе истории, нормы Этики и нравственного поведения истолковывались неверно. Это происходило из-за неправильного понимания того, как необходимо себя вести, и что следует избегать в практике Дхармы. 

Такой разброд в толковании Этики и послужил одной из причин основания новой школы – Гелуг.па (Gelug.pa) Ламой Дже Цонкапой или Лобсангом Дракпой в 14 столетии. Получив знания у Учителей трех существующих тогда школ, он задался целью - возродить значимость Этики и Знания в Дхарме. Этика - как база всех добродетелей; Знание – как основа для избежания ложных взглядов и сохранения в чистоте Учений Будды. 


КОДЕКС ЭТИКИ

 Обеты Пратимокши или обеты индивидуального освобождения

 Все советы данные Буддой Шакьямуни касательно Этики собраны в Тексте «Виная» (Санскр.) или Dul.Wa (Тиб.). Существует различные уровни обязательств в практике, различная глубина на Пути отречения и посвящения: 

Гьенин. Это мирянин, принявший 5 обетов, таких как: не убивать, не лгать, не красть, не совершать неправильного сексуального поведения, не употреблять алкоголь (и любые другие одурманивающие средства). 

Рабджунг и Рабджунг-ма. Это первый и очень важный шаг к посвящению себя религиозной жизни монаха/монахини. Здесь всего 8 обетов: не убивать, не лгать, не красть, соблюдать целомудрие, не употреблять алкоголь (и любые другие одурманивающие средства), сменить одежду (на монашеские одеяния), сменить имя (получить новое), изменить ум (отказаться от обывательских забот и стремлений). 

Гецул и Гецул-ма. Формально Гецула называют «новичок». Хотя послушничество как таковое уже начинается с Рабджунга. Насчитывается около 36 обетов, которые можно принимать в возрасте 13 – 14 лет. Эти дополнительные обеты призванные охранять «основные обеты», в точности так, как укрепленные стены воздвигаются вокруг замка для его обороны. Сам же замок – основные обеты, называют коренными обетами (т.е. не убивать, не лгать, не красть, целомудрие). 

Гелонг и Гелонг-ма: (Бхикшу и Бхикшуни – Санскр.). Полностью посвещенный монах принимает 253 обета, а полностью посвященная монахиня – 364 обета. Эти обеты не могут быть приняты людьми (в возрасте) моложе 21 года. (линия посвящения Гелонг-мы была утеряна монахинями в Тибете. В наши дни, женщине, желающей принять полное посвящения Гелонг.-ы нужно брать обеты в других Буддийских традициях.) 

Обеты являются своего рода четкими ориентирами указателями для нашего ума, ведущими его по направлению к совершенному поведению - источнику всех добродетелей. Некоторые из обетов служат для нас образцом правильных действий, некоторые – правильной мотивации. 
Согласно Винае, мы не должны оглашать полный перечень обетов Гецула и Гелонга людям, не готовящимся к посвящению. Тем не менее, для лучшего понимания монашества, мы можем рассмотреть и объяснить некоторые основные обеты. 

Если будут нарушены четыре основных коренных обета (общих для Рабджунгов, Гецулов и Гелонгов), то монашеское посвящение будет полностью уничтожено (другие обеты могут быть очищены при помощи специальной церемонии «Соджонг», проводимой каждые 14 дней в монастыре): 
- Не убивать: этот обет нарушается при убийстве человеческого существа, но второстепенный обет включает также и других чувствующих существ. 
- Не лгать: полное падение осуществляется в результате ложного утверждения о якобы достигнутых духовных Реализациях. Второстепенный обет включает в себя клевету, т.е. попросту – говорить неправду. 
- Не красть: нарушением обета является присвоение без разрешения чужого ценного объекта. 
- Целомудрие: запрещается проникать в любые из «трех дверей» (т.е. влагалище, рот, анус) какого-либо из существ. 

Мы добавляем еще обет не употребления алкоголя и других одурманивающих средств, т.к. под их влиянием мы можем нарушить один или сразу же все четыре Коренных обета! 

Также можем отметить, что во вторичных обетах (которые не уничтожают посвящение): 
- Гецулы не должны петь, танцевать, слушать музыку, использовать духи или туалетную воду, сидеть на высоких стульях и кроватях, обладать золотом и драгоценностями, есть после обеда. 
- Гелонги не должны допускать семяизвержения (происходящего любым путем), дотрагиваться до женщин с вожделением, находиться в закрытой комнате наедине с женщиной и т.д… 

 журнал "Буддизм России" N38 (2004 год)
Кхарнанг Гендун Рабгье Тулку (Лама Шенпен Ринпоче)

см.http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_journals...-russia-38.pdf

----------

Lion Miller (29.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.11.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Инга Че (05.09.2015)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Согласно Винае, *мы не должны оглашать полный перечень обетов Гецула и Гелонга* людям, не готовящимся к посвящению.  журнал "Буддизм России" N38 (2004 год)
> Кхарнанг Гендун Рабгье Тулку (Лама Шенпен Ринпоче)


какойто вчерашний день, давно уже все обеты распечатаны и растиражированы. как же еще европейский человек может узнать куда он вступает? и что получит в результате. А главное гораздо подробнее аргументировать  *зачем* все эти обеты.

как раз важнее понять на чем основаны обеты, как они связаны с практикой 

когда в мире представлены все школы буддизма, то такие статьи только вносят ненужную таинственность ... . Этика должна вытекать из мировоззрения и уровня созерцат практики. А если нет понимания то скорее всего надо ждать начетничества, слепого исплнения обетов непонятно зачем. ...

----------


## Ersh

Так я не понял, гецул - это монах?

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Шраманера. Начальные монашеские обеты.
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Raznoe/TD...nt/36%20NP.htm

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.11.2010), Инга Че (06.09.2015)

----------


## Ersh

> Шраманера. Начальные монашеские обеты.
> http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Raznoe/TD...nt/36%20NP.htm


Не бхикшу?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Гьенин=упасака

Рабджунг=брахмачарья

Гецул=шраманера

Гелонг=бхикшу

----------

Dondhup (30.11.2010), Ersh (29.11.2010), Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Значит не бхикшу. А шраманера-гецул живет в миру?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Значит не бхикшу. А шраманера-гецул живет в миру?


В миру труднее, больше соблазнов.  :Wink: 
 Но и крепче становятся обязательства, когда человек сохраняет в неблагоприятных условиях невозмутимость и свои монашеские обязательства.
И это учителю виднее где лучше и в зависимости от обстоятельств. Мудрый Учитель как правило не настаивает и смотрит на состояние ума ученика. 

В Китае тоже такое бывает, называется монашество в миру 在家出家。 Это когда нет достаточного количества монастырей, нет условий в монастырях, есть гонения на сангху, есть какие-то обязательства невыполненные, или есть неотработанная карма, или необходимо что-то ещё понять, что не всегда возможно в условиях монастырской изоляции.

Гецул принимает неполные монашеские обеты. Коренные обеты - это:
1. отказ от убийства 
2. отказ от воровства 
3 - отказ от секса (не проникать в три отверстия (рот, анус и гениталии) любого живого существа. 
4. отказ от великой лжи ( о якобы достигнутых духовных реализациях)
Бхикшу (гелонг) принимает 253 обета, коренные из которых четыре, и если нет гонений на сангху и есть буддийские монастыри, однозначно должен жить в монастыре.

Наиболее трогательным в церемонии посвящения является момент когда учитель показывает тебе ситечко. И говорит, что в древней Индии когда монахи пили воду они использовали ситечко, чтобы не повредить живым существам, которые находятся в воде.

----------

Ersh (30.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Наиболее трогательным в церемонии посвящения является момент когда учитель показывает тебе ситечко. И говорит, что в древней Индии когда монахи пили воду они использовали ситечко, чтобы не повредить живым существам, которые находятся в воде.


У нас тоже есть такой фильтр, называется parissāvana, входит в aṭṭha parikkhārā (8 необходимых предметов). Правда на церемонии мы про него не говорим, только о pattocīvaraṃ (одежда и чаша для подаяния).



> какойто вчерашний день, давно уже все обеты распечатаны и растиражированы.


Прошу подсказать где можно прочесть сами правила тибетской пратимокши (особенно комментарии и наставления, по-русски желательно), мне интересно сопоставить с нашей.

----------

Ersh (30.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Я тут как-то печатал перечень обетов Винаи муласарвастивадинов, но по просьбе одного бхикшу этой традиции удалил этот перечень. Эти обеты слабо отличаются от тхеравадинских. Все параджика те же, сангхавашеша чуть-чуть по другому формулируются, но по-сути все то же, в остальном есть различия, но разделы те же. В гуглокнигах была книжка со сравнениями разных вариантов винай, но я забыл, как она называлась.

Забавно заметить, что в отличие от тхеравадинов, для современных сарвастивадинов не принято повседневно носить желтую одежду, хотя она у них и имеется, и в том же количестве примерно.

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Забавно заметить, что в отличие от тхеравадинов, для современных сарвастивадинов не принято повседневно носить желтую одежду


Сарвастивадинов современных не существует. Линия пострижения давным-давно прервана. Да и последние части Сарвастивадинского Канона обнаружили лишь случайно в Афганистане не так давно ,)

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Вантус

> Сарвастивадинов современных не существует. Линия пострижения давным-давно прервана. Да и последние части Сарвастивадинского Канона обнаружили лишь случайно в Афганистане не так давно ,)


Да Вы что? А в Тибете, по Вашему, по какой традиции упасампаду проводили? По ламайско-шаманской?
http://books.google.ru/books?id=Cgdk...tivada&f=false
Причем, там утверждается, что виная муласарвастивадинов старше, чем остальные винаи. 
Возможно, Вы придираетесь к тому, что я написал "сарвастивадины" вместо "муласарвастивадины"?

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Я тут как-то печатал перечень обетов Винаи муласарвастивадинов, но по просьбе одного бхикшу этой традиции удалил этот перечень. Эти обеты слабо отличаются от тхеравадинских. Все параджика те же, сангхавашеша чуть-чуть по другому формулируются, но по-сути все то же, в остальном есть различия, но разделы те же. В гуглокнигах была книжка со сравнениями разных вариантов винай, но я забыл, как она называлась.
> 
> Забавно заметить, что в отличие от тхеравадинов, для современных сарвастивадинов не принято повседневно носить желтую одежду, хотя она у них и имеется, и в том же количестве примерно.


В общих чертах я и сам знаю основные отличая, но интересны именно частности, формулировки. Слыхал что не принято у тибетцев постить где попало свою Винаю, но буду признателен если повторите тот пост хотя бы мне в личку.  Это вопрос не праздного любопытства, а ради более глубокого понимания мною правил.

----------


## Zom

> Возможно, Вы придираетесь к тому, что я написал "сарвастивадины" вместо "муласарвастивадины"?


Возможно -) Насколько мне известно, никто не знает, к какой школе принадлежала Муласарвастивадинская виная.

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я знаю Винаю, там нет такого термина "монах в миру", так что это скорее локальный социокультурный феномен, нежели чем предусмотренный Винаей случай.




> В миру труднее, больше соблазнов.


Так мы все в миру - мы все гецулы? У меня такие же обеты, кроме отказа от секса плюс еще обет воздержания от алкоголя...

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В общих чертах я и сам знаю основные отличая, но интересны именно частности, формулировки. Слыхал что не принято у тибетцев постить где попало свою Винаю, но буду признателен если повторите тот пост хотя бы мне в личку.  Это вопрос не праздного любопытства, а ради более глубокого понимания мною правил.


если я не ошибаюсь, обеты приведены в Источнике мудрецов, который я выложил в разделе будийская лиература, вроде во второй части, то есть в мадхъямике

----------

Raudex (03.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Насколько я знаю Винаю, там нет такого термина "монах в миру", так что это скорее локальный социокультурный феномен, нежели чем предусмотренный Винаей случай.
> 
> 
> Так мы все в миру - мы все гецулы? У меня такие же обеты, кроме отказа от секса плюс еще обет воздержания от алкоголя...


В христианстве у монахов всего три обета:
1. Нестяжательство
2. Целомудрие
3. Послушание

"Принцип адаптации канонизированных одеяний монахов

Принцип адаптации канонизированных форм одежд для монахов определенной традиции состоит в корректировке изначального образа-легенды (канона-нормы) под воздействием изменения разных факторов.

К таким факторам можно отнести:

- изменение климатических условий - например, монах поменял место жительства и переехал из теплого климата в более суровый;

- дополнительные социальные условия жизни монаха - например, монах вынужден нести светскую службу в миру;

- историко-политические обстоятельства - например, смена господствующей власти и вынужденная конспирация для монахов;

- культурно-национальные особенности комплектности и вида одежд - например, драпированный вид одежд;

- технические возможности, которыми обладает монах для изготовления одежды -  например, наличие инструментов и умение ими пользоваться;

- технологические возможности предоставляемые монаху при изготовлении (выбору) одежды уровнем развития цивилизации - например, механизированные швейные мастерские, промышленное массовое производство одежды.

Автором были отмечены две тенденции изменения канона внешнего вида: выборочное использование современных существующих форм и конструирование новых видов одежды. Обе тенденции ориентируются на традиционный канон внешнего вида монахов по цвету, крою и сырью.

Проанализировав переводы на русский язык канонических текстов выбранных традиций буддизма, материалы по изобразительному искусству буддизма и осуществив интервьюирование монахов, можно сделать определенные выводы:

1.     Монашеское одеяние и в современное время является символом Традиции.

•При посвящении в монахи-буддисты происходит обязательная торжественная передача монашеского одеяния.
•В традиции Тхеравада (Бирма) при посвящении в монахи организуют церемонию Щинпью, которая является костюмированной инсценировкой канонической истории Будды, принца Сидхартхи Гаутамы, ушедшего из дворца в поисках Истины.
В день церемонии посвящаемых облачают в костюмы царевичей, головы увенчивают коронами. На лице рисуют круги с расходящимися лучами - символами солнца, в знак того, что династия правителей шакьев, к которой принадлежал Будда, считается «солнечной», ведущей свой отсчет от «повелителей Солнца».

•В современных сложных политических условиях иногда монахи/монахини прибегают к десакрализации образа при сохранении обетов - «снятию одежд». Эта вынужденная мера также была предусмотрена в «Винае». Для возобновления права ношения монашеских одежд, нужно совершить особую церемонию «покаяния».

http://khurul.ru/?p=3010

----------


## Ersh

1. Непонятно, при чем здесь христианство. Буддийское монашество строится на несколько иных принципах, чем христианское. Эта аналогия вряд ли может быть рассмотрена как аргумент.
2. Опять же непонятно, при чем здесь "снятие" одежд. Одежды могут быть сняты монахом-бхикшу при каких-то чрезвычайных условиях. В Китае снявший обеты переставал быть монахом, хотя бы и на время. Я спрашивал о гецуле (не о тхеравадинском монахе -  у них другая Виная), находящемуся в обычных условиях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> 1. Непонятно, при чем здесь христианство. Буддийское монашество строится на несколько иных принципах, чем христианское. Эта аналогия вряд ли может быть рассмотрена как аргументю
> 2. Опять же непонятно, при чем здесь "снятие" одежд. Одежды могут быть сняты монахом-бхикшу при каких-то чрезвычайных условиях. В Китае снявший обеты переставал быть монахом, хотя бы и на время. Я спрашивал о гецуле (не о тхеравадинском монахе -  у них другая Виная), находящемуся в обычных условиях.


Проконсультируйтесь в таком случае у Ело ринпоче, может вы уже гецул, искренне буду рад за Вас :Big Grin: 
Монах и мирянин в буддизме одинаковы по положению при условии соблюдения ими целомудрия и нравственности.

----------


## Ersh

> Проконсультируйтесь в таком случае у Ело ринпоче, может вы уже гецул, искренне буду рад за Вас
> Монах и мирянин в буддизме одинаковы по положению при условии соблюдения ими целомудрия и нравственности.


Ничего подобного. Мирянин при равном положении еще обязан монаха содержать и оказывать ему знаки почтения.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Еше Нинбо (02.12.2010), Леонид Ш (01.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Я спрашивал о гецуле (не о тхеравадинском монахе -  у них другая Виная), находящемуся в обычных условиях.


Касательно гецула=шраманеры=саманеры с тхеравадой как раз полное совпадение. В том числе и в том, что обеты бхикшу можно принять лишь один раз, а шраманеры - нет.

----------


## Топпер

> "Принцип адаптации канонизированных одеяний монахов.....
> 
> Автором были отмечены две тенденции изменения канона внешнего вида: выборочное использование современных существующих форм и конструирование новых видов одежды. Обе тенденции ориентируются на традиционный канон внешнего вида монахов по цвету, крою и сырью.
> 
> Проанализировав переводы на русский язык канонических текстов выбранных традиций буддизма, материалы по изобразительному искусству буддизма и осуществив интервьюирование монахов, можно сделать определенные выводы:
> .....
> 
> •В современных сложных политических условиях иногда монахи/монахини прибегают к десакрализации образа при сохранении обетов - «снятию одежд». Эта вынужденная мера также была предусмотрена в «Винае». Для возобновления права ношения монашеских одежд, нужно совершить особую церемонию «покаяния».
> 
> http://khurul.ru/?p=3010


Как бы между прочим напомню, что  автора статьи консультировал я.  :Embarrassment: 
Это к вопросу использования её, как авторитетного источника.

----------

Ersh (03.12.2010), Raudex (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Касательно гецула=шраманеры=саманеры с тхеравадой как раз полное совпадение. В том числе и в том, что обеты бхикшу можно принять лишь один раз, а шраманеры - нет.


И обеты бхиккху можно принять не один раз. Если они были сняты в чистоте.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Raudex (03.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> И обеты бхиккху можно принять не один раз. Если они были сняты в чистоте.


Согласно Васубандху (раздел про карму, по-моему) - нет. Виная муласарвастивадинов с принятыми в Тибете комментариями этого не предусматривает. Касательно других Винай - не знаю. Хочу заметить, что насколько я помню, в Тибете считалось приемлемым также посвящение в Винае дхармагуптаков. Как в ней - я тоже не знаю

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно Васубандху (раздел про карму, по-моему) - нет.


Не припомню такого.



> Виная муласарвастивадинов с принятыми в Тибете комментариями этого не предусматривает.


Когда был в Гелуг, мне по-другому говорили.

----------


## Вантус

> Не припомню такого.
> 
> Когда был в Гелуг, мне по-другому говорили.


Я же там же слышал, то, что сообщил. Учение о карме, карика 27.




> Первые семь видов дисциплины Пратимокши принимаются на всю
> жизнь, дисциплина религиозного поста1 — на одни сутки, — таково уста-
> новленное правило.

----------


## Топпер

Всё правильно вы процитировали. Я тоже так и помнил.
Но это речь не о том, что принимается обязательно на всю жизнь и только один раз. Здесь просто о видах обетов. Да, действительно и упасака и саманера и бхиккху могут приниматься на всю жизнь.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Короче говоря, я забыл где это написано. Но суть в том, что, как мне поясняли, что если некто сложит обеты бхикшу, то его можно посвятить в шраманеры, но не в бхикшу опять. Попытаюсь напрячь мозг и повспоминать, откуда я это помню.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Короче говоря, я забыл где это написано. Но суть в том, что, как мне поясняли, что если некто сложит обеты бхикшу, то его можно посвятить в шраманеры, но не в бхикшу опять. Попытаюсь напрячь мозг и повспоминать, откуда я это помню.


Такой принцип есть, но это связанно с нарушением обетов. Т.е. с параджикой. Такого человека в этой жизни в бхиккху постричь вновь нельзя. Но в саманеры можно.

Возможно, что есть и в трактовке, которую указали вы, но я о таком в тибетском буддизме не знаю.

На практике, действительно не любят стричь второй раз. И тибетцы, говоря, что почти это не применяют.

----------

Вантус (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Происхождение красной одежды я знаю, а как интересно стали одевать другие цвета.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вообще по тибетской монашеской одежде. На жилетке есть синяя кайма - это
дань уважения китайским монахам, которые в те древние времена помогли возродить институт монашества в Тибете. 
В Тибете тоже были времена, когда институт монашества полностью прекращал существовать. Это случилось, когда правил небуддийский царь Ландарма. Тогда осталось только трое полностью посвященных монахов, гелонгов, и они пригласили четвертого из Китая, потому что для полноценной буддийской Сангхи и проведения обряда посвящения необходимо четыре гелонга.
http://savetibet.ru/2006/09/04/buriatia.html

В Китае традиционный монашеский цвет - чёрный. Поэтому церемониальный халат хайчин чёрного цвета. Белый цвет считается мирским, чёрный монашеским.
У монахов есть рубашка, брюки. Очень удобно в такой одежде ходить и работать, а также заниматься ушу. В китайских монастырях есть традиция одновременного совершенствования в медитации и труде (сельское хозяйство). Также монахи сверху одевают халат гуа. Обычно одежда светло- серого цвета, жёлтого, коричневого, и светло-синего. 
В торжественные моменты монахи одевают жёлтый халат хайчин и красную патриаршескую накидку.

----------

Echo (03.12.2010), ElenaK (04.12.2010), Joy (03.12.2010), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2010), Svarog (03.12.2010), Tong Po (04.12.2010), Won Soeng (03.12.2010), Алексей Самохин (03.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Интересно как получилось что стали носить черный цвет.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Чёрный цвет - цвет стогости, воздержанности. так считали китайцы в древности.
缁白 - zibai
缁 zi - означает чёрный, монашеский.
白 bai - означает белый, мирской

----------

Алексей Самохин (03.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

А почему тибетские монахи ходят в бардовых одеждах ?

----------


## Юй Кан

По поводу монашеского одеяния есть рекомендации в Ланкаватара-сутре, бывшей, согласно преданиям, любимою сутрою Бодхидхармы, принесшего Дхарму в Китай (на китайский она переводилась трижды):



> 790. Одеяние подготовив надлежащего цвета, содержи его в чистоте. 
> Пусть одеянье будет окрашено синею глиной либо коровьим навозом, 
> дабы [йогина тело] облекалось одеждами, цветами напрочь отличными 
> от тех, что носимы тиртхьями. 
> 
> 791. Йогину надлежит проповедовать писания, отмеченные буддами. 
> Воду ему надлежит очищать, пропуская её сквозь одежду, следует также носить пояс. 
> Буде объят он высокомерием, ему надлежит вести нищенский образ жизни 
> и отстраняться от низменного.


Есть там и наставления по поводу ложа для сна, чаши для подаяний, приёма пищи и т.п.:



> 330. Не следует спать на открытом ложе, а также — умащивать тело [чем-либо]. 
> Не следует также иметь чашу [для подаяний], изготовленную из злата, сéребра, меди или латуни. 
> 
> 331. Чистое одеяние йогина должно быть окрашено в тёмно-синий либо красно-коричневый цвет. 
> Окрашиванье следует производить постоянно коровьим навозом, глиною, плодами либо листвою [деревьев]. 
> 
> (308) 332. Йогину надлежит пользоваться чашею для подаяний объёмом в одну прастху1, 
> изготовленною из глины, железа, раковины или кварца. 
> ---------------------------------------------
> ...


И ещё:



> 805. Не удаляй [на одежде] отметин и не обрезай бахрому. 
> Верхнее твоё одеянье пусть будет с пятнами, подобными глазкам на хвосте павлина. 
> 
> 806. И пусть эти «глазки'» отстоят друг от друга на два иль три пальца, 
> в противном случае ум невежды, [твои одеянья узревшего,] быть может взволнован желанием завладеть [ими]. 
> 
> 807. Огнь желания надлежит смирять неизменно, орошая его водами осознанья не-двойственности. 
> Также йогину трижды в течение дня[ — утром, в полдень и вечером —] следует предаваться сосредоточению, Трём Прибежищам1 присягая.

----------

ElenaK (04.12.2010), Tong Po (04.12.2010), Алексей Самохин (03.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010), Марина В (03.12.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> китайские монахи (ханьского буддизма) носят серую, синюю или коричневую монашескую одежду (халаты).


А в чём отличия?

----------


## Ersh

> Касательно гецула=шраманеры=саманеры с тхеравадой как раз полное совпадение. В том числе и в том, что обеты бхикшу можно принять лишь один раз, а шраманеры - нет.


Ну так в тхераваде саманера обязан в монастыре саманерить. Так же как и в Чань.

----------

Tong Po (03.12.2010), Леонид Ш (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну так в тхераваде саманера обязан в монастыре саманерить. Так же как и в Чань.


Обязан ли? У него ведь даже Упаджжая Ниссаи нет, то есть поступления под опеку к учителю, ему не читают 4 ниссая и 4 акарания, ему не разъясняют суть монашеских предметов и тд. То есть нет у унегоформальной обязанности жить в монастыре, в кути и тд.
Насчёт "обязанностей саманеры" всё как то очень мутно, с одной стороны вроде бы он мирянин, потому что Виная то для бхиккху писана, если опорой ему только 10 обетов, то он вовсе не должен получается жить как монах, то есть носить чивару и соберать дану, не понятно под чьё обучение он поступает, а с другой стороны его вроде как и по атрибутам от монаха отличить не просто и в культуру он полностью интегрирован как полноправный член духовенства...
Я лично для себя определяю саманеру как "мирянина генерально репетирующего быть монахом (соблюдать Винаю)", то есть как бы понарошку он монах, но это очень "боевое понарошку" - "ролевая игра" в своём роде.

----------

Ersh (03.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Еше Нинбо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Всё-таки это перебор по-моему. Ряса - есть, целибат - есть. Уже не мирянин. Я вот называю или "младший монах" или "ученик"

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Ersh (03.12.2010), Вантус (04.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Ersh

А может саманера работать за деньги?

----------


## Raudex

> Всё-таки это перебор по-моему. Ряса - есть, целибат - есть. Уже не мирянин. Я вот называю или "младший монах" или "ученик"


Не скажите - целибат то условный, саманера может нарушить его и постричься заново, как я понимаю. Тут не проблема в том как называть, а в том в каком правовом поле строить отношения, прежде всего отношение к патимоккхе. Разумеется во главу угла будет поставлен конкретный режим конкретного монастыря, но этого порой недостаточно.
Вот в Таиланде эту проблему решили именно специализированием этого института на детях. На Ланке же процент саманер гораздо больше и функционал их практически не отличим от бхиккху.

----------

Читтадхаммо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> А может саманера работать за деньги?


Обет есть, но нарушение его даже не разрушает саманерство. Получается что вроде как может.

----------

Ersh (04.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Топпер

> Не скажите - целибат то условный, саманера может нарушить его и постричься заново, как я понимаю.


С таким подходом и монах пить алкоголь может. 
Но принимают то чтобы, всё-таки не нарушать.

----------


## Zom

> Не скажите - целибат то условный, саманера может нарушить его и постричься заново, как я понимаю.


А может ли? В саманеру может его и постригут - а в бхиккху например уже не постригут.

----------


## Топпер

В бхиккху нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Я слышал версию про ошибку перевода - на санскрите было оранжевый но оранжевого цвета в тибетском не было и перевели как красно желтый. Могу быть и другие версии.


Оранжевый вообще, по моему, не канонический. Стали носить просто потому, что в Индии все садху его носят.

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> В бхиккху нет.


Почему нет?
спецально пробежался по bmc - нет такого
зато нашёл что "параджиковых" монахов стричь вроде и можно, но комментарий это не одобряет.



> (a) The Commentary to Pr 1 states that, although a person who committed a pārājika while previously a bhikkhu may not rightly receive full Acceptance again in this lifetime, this is the one case among these absolute disqualifications where the disqualification does not extend to the Going-forth. The Vinaya-mukha, however, dismisses the idea of giving the Going-forth to such a person as unwise. The Commentary itself, in its summary of the pārājika rules, classifies the other members of the list of absolute disqualifications as "equivalent pārājikas," and it seems inconsistent to give more rights to actual pārājikas than to equivalent ones. Moreover, the Vinaya-mukha would appear to have the Canon on its side here. In the origin story leading up to the final formulation of Pr 1,* some ex-bhikkhus who had committed pārājikas come to Ven. Ānanda and request the Going-forth, request full Acceptance, but the Buddha refuses to give them either. Although his remarks leading up to the final formulation of the rule explicitly mention only the fact that the ex-bhikkhus in question cannot receive full Acceptance, his actions indicate that they should be denied the Going-forth as well*.

----------

Zom (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> С таким подходом и монах пить алкоголь может. 
> Но принимают то чтобы, всё-таки не нарушать.


Бхиккху за алькоголь должен признание делать, а что должен делать саманера - не понятно, алкоголь не разрушит его саманерство, а только запятнает обеты.

(уточнил, если правильно перевёл - питие входит в состав проступков наказуемых "высылкой", которая на усмотрение учителя может быть  именно исключением из саманер, в то же время написано, что при раскаянии он может принять обеты заново. В итоге де факто получается так что всё решает учитель и больше никто, он может по идее хоть ежедневно его перепосвящать, а нарушитель может ежедневно совершать фатальные нарушения)



> В комментарии говорится, что саманера, нарушивший любую из первых пяти правил, сам отстранил себя от тройного прибежища, он инструктора, от права на даваемые общине подношения, и от права на жилище в монастыре.
>    Однако он остаётся саманерой и, если он видит недостатки в своём поведении и имеет решимость сдерживаться в будущем, он может заново принять Тройное Прибежище у инструктора, что восстанавливает его в статусе. 
>    Также саманер традиционно обучают правилам Секхии и порядкам Кхандхаки, но единый стандарт по наложению наказаний за нарушения этих правил отсутствует.

----------


## Raudex

Да , вот чётко раскрыта тема цветов чивары в нашей традиции:



> Монаху запрещено носить одежды следующих цветов: полностью *синего* (или *зелёного*, в комментарии говорится, что речь о льняно-синем цвете, но в каноне цвет, обозначаемый словом nīla, охватывает все оттенки синего и зелёного), полностью *жёлтого*, полностью *красного*, полностью *малинового*, полностью *чёрного*, полностью *оранжевого* или полностью *бежевого* (в комментарии последний пункт трактуется как "цвет увядших листьев").Очевидно, что и бледные оттенки этих цветов, а именно *серый* как оттенок чёрного, *фиолетовый*, *розовый* или *пурпурный*, также запрещены. Поскольку *белый* является стандартным цветом для одежд мирян, а монаху запрещено одеваться как мирянам, одежда белого цвета для него также запрещена.


по сути впрямую не запрещён только *коричневый* цвет, остальные в той или иной степени будут сомнительны.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Joy (03.12.2010), Zom (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Круто. Получается большинство тайских одежд - неканоничны -)

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Круто. Получается большинство тайских одежд - неканоничны -)


Ага, уж бангкокский оранж - точняк. И кое какую ланкийскую и бирманскую тоже - потому что малиновая или красная, а вот провинциальную одёжу типа нашей паталунгской можно условно считать "грязно жёлтой", или "желто-оранжевой", что условно годно.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Zom (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

с другой стороны при посвящении используется слово kāsāvaṃ - буквально "тёмно-жёлтая одежда"

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Дак реально жёлтых я никогда и не видел в принципе.

----------


## Raudex

> Дак реально жёлтых я никогда и не видел в принципе.


Есть, просто редко (слева, аджан дающий мне дасасила)

----------

Pema Sonam (03.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ну она тоже не шибко жёлтая. Оранжевая, просто менее яркая - как мандарин. А вот поясок у него - да. Жёлтый - как лимон. Но в любом случае Аджану Киттияно можно - он особенный -)

----------


## Нагфа

> Ну она тоже не шибко жёлтая. Оранжевая, просто менее яркая - как мандарин. А вот поясок у него - да. Жёлтый - как лимон. Но в любом случае Аджану Киттияно можно - он особенный -)


какая ж оранжевая как мандарин? самая что ни на есть желтая. у желтого тоже есть оттенки - темный,средний, светлый (то что Вы назвали лимонным)

----------


## Zom

Не знаю, по мне это не жёлтый. Вопрос конечно, где проводить границу -)

----------


## Dondhup

Какого цвета одежда была у Будды?

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну она тоже не шибко жёлтая. Оранжевая, просто менее яркая - как мандарин. А вот поясок у него - да. Жёлтый - как лимон. Но в любом случае Аджану Киттияно можно - он особенный -)


Жёлтая, просто фото такое - дисбаланс красного, моя точивара коричневая ты помнишь оттенок, а здесь она в красноту, посмотри другие фоты этой серии, там видно что все остальные чивары менее красные, сбивает пояс -он совсем лимонный.

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Какого цвета одежда была у Будды?


думаю - разная, ведь он не один комплект носил.

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

А что, в гелуг много шраманер не в монастырях? Но обета жить в монастыре у него нет, да и Raudex все уже разъяснил. Кстати, по Васубандху есть определенное разъяснение про изгнание - что те, которые скрывают, должны быть безусловно изгнаны и не подлежат уже перепострижению, тогда как те, которые нет - не должны. Но на это наверчено еще тьма комментариев.

----------

Raudex (04.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Всё-таки это перебор по-моему. Ряса - есть, целибат - есть. Уже не мирянин. Я вот называю или "младший монах" или "ученик"


Проблема в том, что в Тибете есть подвид упасака, соблюдающих целибат, и еще другой подвид упасака, соблюдающих целибат и носящих монашеские одежды (и Вы, бханте, в таковых состояли, как помнится). Но, в отличие от тибетских бхикшу и шраманеры, желтой одежды у них, по всей видимости нет, и монахами они не являются, хотя и носят похожую одежду.

Кстати, интересный вопрос - почему тибетские бхикшу носят именно монашескую одежду как исключение, на пошадхе, например или в торжественных случаях? Откуда взялась эта традиция - носить красные зен как повседневные?

----------


## Dron

> Какого цвета одежда была у Будды?


изначально - белая, выгоревшая на солнце до желтизны. У учеников - также. Источник не помню.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Может действительно в тхеравадинскую часть перенести?  :Smilie:  А то все меньше и меньше запаха гелуг остается в теме  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Тогда уж в межбуддийскую.
(перенёс).

----------

Raudex (04.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (05.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Бхиккху за алькоголь должен признание делать, а что должен делать саманера - не понятно, алкоголь не разрушит его саманерство, а только запятнает обеты.
> 
> (уточнил, если правильно перевёл - питие входит в состав проступков наказуемых "высылкой", которая на усмотрение учителя может быть  именно исключением из саманер, в то же время написано, что при раскаянии он может принять обеты заново. В итоге де факто получается так что всё решает учитель и больше никто, он может по идее хоть ежедневно его перепосвящать, а нарушитель может ежедневно совершать фатальные нарушения)


Так может. Только посвятит ли второй....энский раз?



> Почему нет?
> спецально пробежался по bmc - нет такого
> зато нашёл что "параджиковых" монахов стричь вроде и можно, но комментарий это не одобряет.


Интересно. мне говорили, что не постригут второй раз. Надо будет при случае разузнать подробнее.

----------


## Топпер

> Проблема в том, что в Тибете есть подвид упасака, соблюдающих целибат, и еще другой подвид упасака, соблюдающих целибат и носящих монашеские одежды (и Вы, бханте, в таковых состояли, как помнится).


Рабджунги, вообще говоря, к монахам относятся. Мирянами в Гелуг они не считаются никак. Да и гецулы в Тибете, и тем более в Монголии и Бурятиии - это полноценные монахи. Люди там и всю жизнь в гецулах ходят.



> Но, в отличие от тибетских бхикшу и шраманеры, желтой одежды у них, по всей видимости нет, и монахами они не являются, хотя и носят похожую одежду.


Да, жёлтого зена нет. А остальная одежда такая же, а не просто похожая.



> Кстати, интересный вопрос - почему тибетские бхикшу носят именно монашескую одежду как исключение, на пошадхе, например или в торжественных случаях? Откуда взялась эта традиция - носить красные зен как повседневные?


Я так понимаю, что это уже из Индии пошло. А вот когда произошло столь радикальное расхождение одежды, мне самому интересно.

----------


## Топпер

> Какого цвета одежда была у Будды?


Как мне поясняли он носил два варианта: грязно-жёлтая (до жёлто-горчичного) и тёмно-баклажанная (как у бирманцев).
В эти два цвета  монахи красили либо глиной, либо сердцевиной хлебного дерева.

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Рабджунги, вообще говоря, к монахам относятся. Мирянами в Гелуг они не считаются никак. Да и гецулы в Тибете, и тем более в Монголии и Бурятиии - это полноценные монахи. Люди там и всю жизнь в гецулах ходят.
> 
> Да, жёлтого зена нет. А остальная одежда такая же, а не просто похожая.
> 
> Я так понимаю, что это уже из Индии пошло. А вот когда произошло столь радикальное расхождение одежды, мне самому интересно.


Хочу заметить, что при этом, чтоб не нарушать винаи, тибетские бхикшу имеют, хотя и не носят полный комплект одежды, аналогичной носимому тхеравадинами. Причем, если верить Цыбикову, бывало, что эти одежды делались размером с носовой платок и носились монахами на упошадху и подобные процедуры в виде узелка (если средств на полноразмерный вариант не было). Имеют, но не носят.

С рабджунгами вообще вопрос интересный. Они всеми "тибетцами" считаются монахами, но юридически, так сказать, они, вероятно, миряне, т.к. всего 8 видов обетов пратимокши я могу насчитать, причем рабджунга там нет. Поскольку рабджунг не шраманера, шраманерика и не бхикшу, бхикшуни, не практикующий однодневный обет, не шикшамана, то он - упасака или упасика. Однако, в Бурятии до революции и упасаки считались порой духовными лицами, как я читал.

Кстати, шраманерики у тхеравадинов остались?

----------

Еше Нинбо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Хотя, как я понял, в некоторых сутрах таки упоминается дисциплина "ушедших из дома", как отдельный вид дисциплины.  Гугл так говорит.

Вот та книга, о которой я вспоминал:
Buddhist monastic discipline:
the Sanskrit Prātimoksạ Sūtras of the Mahāsāmg̣hikas and Mūlasarvāstivādins

В той книге сравнительная таблица обетов на санскрите, но, думаю, бханте Raudex разберется.

----------

Raudex (05.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Поскольку рабджунг не шраманера, шраманерика и не бхикшу, бхикшуни, не практикующий однодневный обет, не шикшамана, то он - упасака или упасика.


Не согласен. 
У рабджунга во-первых полный целибат, во-вторых есть обет носить монашескую одежду.



> Кстати, шраманерики у тхеравадинов остались?


Нет.

----------


## Raudex

> Так может. Только посвятит ли второй....энский раз?


раз формальность так мягка, то зачастую просто не будет так вставать вопрос, а фактически у саманеры развязщаны руки на всё, особенно если учителя вовсе нету рядом. Или когда саманеры стригутся пачками.

----------


## Топпер

Это примерно тоже самое, что и финансовые комбинации для распиливания бюджета. Сделать то можно, но нужно ли?

----------


## Raudex

> Это примерно тоже самое, что и финансовые комбинации для распиливания бюджета. Сделать то можно, но нужно ли?


Из "незапрещённого" или "плохо отрегулированного" могут вырастать и вырастают всякие странные местечковые уклады и правила, как неоправданные ужесточения так и злоупотребление в ранге  обыденного, лазейки. Учителя к примеру попросили - он постриг, дальше, на этом отношения кончились или перешли в декоративную фазу. В случае бхиккху - всё расписано разложено, от человеческого фактора - независимо, он всегда может сам найти свой косяк и принять меры какие то, о косяках ему могут сказать другие монахи, саманере же Виная не писана, он может творить всё что угодно, если учитель дал ему карт-бланш явно или по-умолчанию.

----------


## Топпер

Для саманеры главное то, что его могут и не постричь в бхиккху с таким поведением. 
Наш же Аджан, одного саманеру не постриг. (это в 2005 году было).

----------


## Raudex

> Для саманеры главное то, что его могут и не постричь в бхиккху с таким поведением. 
> нашш же Аджан, одного саманеру не постриг. (это в 2005 году было).


Дык это личное дело любого аджана, даже добротного кандидата он може не постричь по личным мотивам, ну и делов то, кандидату вопрос всего лишь найти другого аджана, более сговорчивого. Да и, как я говорил, в Таиланде ещё более мене порядок с этим, детей активно учат, и лишь "отдельные куны сидят на складах гсм аки прапорщики", но на Ланке саманеры - целый большой класс великовозрастных персонажей де-факто ничем от монахов не отличные, в таком состоянии они живут годами, по сути не обременённые обязательствами, соблюдая пустяшную субординацию, но спокойно пользующиеся всеми преимуществами жизни в монастыре.

----------

Читтадхаммо (05.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

вот ещё примечательный факт, оказывается есть всё таки ОДИН случай когда саманера, лишается права перестричься в саманеру или в бхиккху без каких либо разборок (это входит также и в 4 стандартных дисквалификации для мирян посвящаемых в бхиккху) - это если он изнасилует бхиккхуни.
А так как бхиккхуни у нас нет (а если есть то не признанные широко), значит опять мимо кассы.

----------


## Zom

> но на Ланке саманеры - целый большой класс великовозрастных персонажей де-факто ничем от монахов не отличные, в таком состоянии они живут годами, по сути не обременённые обязательствами, соблюдая пустяшную субординацию, но спокойно пользующиеся всеми преимуществами жизни в монастыре.


Как это...? Много старых монахов-саманер?

----------


## Raudex

> Как это...? Много старых монахов-саманер?


на удивление много

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А правда, что окраска коровьим навозом даёт благородный красно-коричневый цвет?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не странно ли употребление БХАНТЕ на межбудд форуме, както нескромно? Это что форум бхантов?
может бхантам открыть лучше свой форум для вопросов и ответов или это уже и есть бханте-форум?
както естественнее общаться "без галстуков" на форуме, иначе скоро запутаемся кто тут почтенный, кто достопочтенный и т.п., кому это интересно?

для справки_Здесь использовано слово Авусо, что означает "друг". Это
почтительный оборот обращения среди равных. Но ученики никогда не
использовали это слово, обращаясь к Будде. Вместо этого они используют
слово Бханте, приблизительно означающий "Господин". Во времена Будды
члены его Общины (Сангхи) обращались друг к другу: Авусо, "друг".
Но перед своей смертью Будда наставил младших монахов обращаться к
старшим: Бханте, "господин" или Аясма, "достопочтенный". Но старшим
следует обращаться к младшим по имени или Авусо, "друг". Эта практика
продолжается в Сангхе по сей день_.http://lib.web-malina.com/getbook.php?bid=3889&page=3

----------


## Raudex

> не странно ли употребление БХАНТЕ на межбудд форуме, както нескромно? Это что форум бхантов?
> может бхантам открыть лучше свой форум для вопросов и ответов или это уже и есть бханте-форум?
> както естественнее общаться "без галстуков" на форуме, иначе скоро запутаемся кто тут почтенный, кто достопочтенный и т.п., кому это интересно?


А что сложного? Для мирянина  любой монах значит "бханте" (или какой либо перевод этого слова),
а между собой мы уж как нибудь разберёмся (действительно для старшего младший авусо, а третьем лице старший монах - "айасма", но это ведь наша кухня, мирянам то что с того?).
И в чём собственно вопрос?

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Zom (06.12.2010), Вантус (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Для мирянина  любой монах значит "бханте" (или какой либо перевод этого слова),


не правильно, вы про свою кухню тхеравадинскую говорите, что естественно в личной преписке, но вот когда дзогченист здесь на форуме обращается бханте, то это как минимум смешно, а если его учитель ННР не монах то уже не бханте=старший=господин. чушь получается и нарушение дзогчен обетов, да и вообще странно кичиться здесь своими обетами, ваджраянисты как то скромнее здесь себя ведут

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> не правильно, вы про свою кухню тхеравадинскую говорите, что естественно в личной преписке, но вот когда дзогченист здесь на форуме обращается бханте, то это как минимум смешно, а если его учитель ННР не монах то уже не бханте=старший=господин. чушь получается и нарушение дзогчен обетов, да и вообще странно кичиться здесь своими обетами, ваджраянисты как то скромнее здесь себя ведут


Какая-то странная логика. Все коты чёрные, поэтому если не чёрное, то значит, это не кот. И никто не кичится обетами на форуме, мне кажется. В каких сообщениях вы это нашли, можно спросить?

----------


## Zom

> но вот когда дзогченист здесь на форуме обращается бханте, то это как минимум смешно


Можете обращаться не бханте, а досточтимый, многоуважаемый, почтенный, преподобный и так далее ,)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

ну хорошо, тхеравадины модераторы вполне могли убирать это обращение, иначе человек вынужден принимать позу бханте,неужели это не понятно? какое-то русское чинопочитание, но повидимому это не все схватывают.

не говоря уж о том что бханте для многих совсем не бханте и говорить весьма странные вещи, тем самым выставляя себя на посмешище, зачем подставляться? По одежке встречают по уму провожают, не стоит это забывать и  подставлять и подставляться.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Можете обращаться не бханте, а досточтимый, многоуважаемый, почтенный, преподобный и так далее ,)


ну с какого перепугу??????????????? Вы же в 21 веке живете, даже тибетцы поняли что пора становиться демократичнее, а вы все еще там...........

еще в средневеком обществе все это катило, а сейчас уже больше этнография, правда молоденьких дам и юношей это может трогать, но хоть ктото из серьезных махасиддхов разве  заморачивался этими внешними аттрибутами?
махасиддха Лубсан Сандан приходил в Москву в обычном европейском костюме к своим ученикам, как минимум двое из них были тоже  ринпоче и тоже в европейских костюмах.
Железнов-ринпоче часто говорил что все эти китайские сяо только скрывают истинное отношение

----------


## Zom

> какое-то русское чинопочитание, но повидимому это не все схватывают.


Простое уважение. Вы например если в церковь зайдёте, и вам понадобится обратиться к священнику - вы как скажете: "Отец Алексий" или "Лёша"?




> не говоря уж о том что бханте для многих совсем не бханте и говорить весьма странные вещи, тем самым выставляя себя на посмешище


По мне так никакого посмешища. Наоборот, если человек внутренне не считает монаха уважаемым (бханте), то хотя бы находит в себе достаточную вежливость не показывать этого и прилюдно выражать почтение (как и следует поступать по отношению к Сангхе Будды). Но на деле бханте всегда бханте хотя бы уже по тому, что ведёт более высоконравственный образ жизни, нежели мирянин. И поэтому всячески достоин уважения.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> ну с какого перепугу??????????????? Вы же в 21 веке живете, даже тибетцы поняли что пора становиться демократичнее


В этом смысле "демократичнее" - это "грубее" что-ли?

----------


## Raudex

> не правильно, вы про свою кухню тхеравадинскую говорите, что естественно в личной преписке, но вот когда дзогченист здесь на форуме обращается бханте, то это как минимум смешно, а если его учитель ННР не монах то уже не бханте=старший=господин. чушь получается и нарушение дзогчен обетов, да и вообще странно кичиться здесь своими обетами, ваджраянисты как то скромнее здесь себя ведут


Если кому то унизительно называть монаха так как это принято у мирян нашей традиции - называйте так как сочтёте нужным, в рамках приличий конечно.
Да и кто кичится то? Каждый нормальный монах понимает что всё то почитание которым он окружён направлено не на личность его, а на сам институт монашества, который он представляет, которое в свою очередь олицетворяет Сангху Благородных.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Ittosai (06.12.2010), Pema Sonam (06.12.2010), Zom (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Ламрим Цонкапы:



> (3) *Почитать даже символы* [монашества], не бранить и не презирать
> монахов и тех, кто обладает лишь отличительными признаками монаха;
> никогда не смотреть на них как на врагов, подразделяя: "Вы и мы";
> *почитать их как Драгоценность Сангхи*.
> 
> В "Побуждении к искренности" сказано (лл. 264б - 265а):
> 
>  "В лесу живущие отшельники-монахи,
>     достоинств высших истинно желая,
> ...

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Но на деле бханте всегда бханте хотя бы уже по тому, что ведёт более высоконравственный образ жизни, нежели мирянин. И поэтому всячески достоин уважения.


вот это большой вопрос. я знал лхараба и  аграмба, которй снял обеты, жил с женой, не пропускал ни одной женщины, но в Иволгинском дацане его всегда сажали на самое почетное место.
а из-за обетов уже достоин более высокого уважения? Это явный перебор, обеты чисто техническая вещь, надо на какое-то время для опр целей их и берут чисто для благоприятствования своей практики. не нужны снимают, берут следующие или вообще снимают если следующие этапы  пути того не требуют. но сами по себе они мало что дают для развития абхисамайи. это называется ставить телегу впереди лошади

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ламрим Цонкапы:3) Почитать даже символы [монашества], не бранить и не презирать
> монахов и тех, кто обладает лишь отличительными признаками монаха;
> никогда не смотреть на них как на врагов, подразделяя: "Вы и мы";
> почитать их как Драгоценность Сангхи.


в пределах сангхи пусть и почитаются, но здесь где вы видите однородную сангху?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> я знал лхараба и  аграмба, которй снял обеты, жил с женой, не пропускал ни одной женщины, но в Иволгинском дацане его всегда сажали на самое почетное место.


Ну, наши монахи на форуме обетов не снимали, с женой не живут, так что это к ним не относится.

----------

Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

*Jambal Dorje*, так Вам и Цонкапа не авторитет? Может, тексты Калачакры для Вас авторитет?



> Если можно выбирать из трех квалифицированных тантрических мастеров, среди которых монах, монах-новичок и мирянин, а все остальные их достоинства равны, текст советует выбрать мастера, держащего полные монашеские обеты. Предпочтение учителя-мирянина совершенно квалифицированному монаху подорвало бы основы буддийских учений тем, что люди, видящие такого монаха обойденным, получили бы впечатление, что нет необходимости в монашеской общине, представляющей Драгоценность Сангхи — одну из Трех драгоценностей, обеспечивающих нам надежное направление в жизни.


Это разъясняется в "ORNAMENT OF STAINLESS LIGHT: An Exposition of the Kalachakra Tantra" Кхедруба Норсанга Гьяцо и других текстах.

----------

Zom (06.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> вот это большой вопрос. я знал лхараба и аграмба, которй снял обеты, жил с женой, не пропускал ни одной женщины, но в Иволгинском дацане его всегда сажали на самое почетное место.


Это не большой вопрос, потому что загляните в Канон - и увидите там ответ самого Будды. Он довольно однозначный. Мирская жизнь обозначается им как низшая. Монашеская - как высшая, достойная почитания и уважения.

А тот, кто считает иначе, тот глупец, искажает слова Будды и копит ужасные заслуги себе на будущее, ради собственных длительных страданий:

”Глупец, кто же поведал тебе, что я обучал Дхамме именно так? Глупец, не объяснял ли я многими способами те поступки, что являются препятствиями? И когда ты свершаешь их – это подлинное препятствие. Я же говорил о том, что чувственные наслаждения приносят мало удовлетворения, много страдания, много отчаяния, имеют огромные изъяны. Благословенный сравнивал чувственные наслаждения с костяной цепью… с опухолью… с факелом… с ямой пылающих углей… со сном… с долгом… с плодами дерева… с топором мясника и колодой для рубки мяса... с мечами и копьями… со змеиной головой – в них много страдания, много отчаяния, они имеют огромные изъяны. Но ты, глупец, из-за твоего неправильного понимания [Дхаммы] исказил смысл сказанного нами, как и причинил вред самому себе и накопил много неблагих заслуг – что принесёт тебе длительный вред и страдания”

МН 22





> а из-за обетов уже достоин более высокого уважения?


Из-за соблюдения обетов, если быть более точным.




> это называется ставить телегу впереди лошади


Нет, как раз наоборот. Когда у вас есть обеты - то есть и поддерживающие условия для практики. Если же обетов нет - то и условий для практики нет. То есть практика без соблюдения обетов, всё равно что постройка дома без фундамента - на голой земле.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> вот это большой вопрос. я знал лхараба и  аграмба, которй снял обеты, жил с женой, не пропускал ни одной женщины, но в Иволгинском дацане его всегда сажали на самое почетное место.


Это весьма печально, что Вы говорите. Но в Иволгинском дацане еще и не такое бывает.

----------

Zom (06.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ламрим Цонкапы:Ведь чем больше мы
> будем почитать Драгоценности, тем больше существа будут почитать нас.


ну вот этото как раз не к месту, насколько я знаю, Топпер которого здесь зовут бханте, да и не только он, распростились с гэлугпой не считая ее истинной дхаммой, так что цитата хороша но неуместна.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ну вот этото как раз не к месту, насколько я знаю, Топпер которого здесь зовут бханте, да и не только он, распростились с гэлугпой не считая ее истинной дхаммой, так что цитата хороша но неуместна.


Побойтеся 6-го коренного падения!

----------


## Вантус

> ну вот этото как раз не к месту, насколько я знаю, Топпер которого здесь зовут бханте, да и не только он, распростились с гэлугпой не считая ее истинной дхаммой, так что цитата хороша но неуместна.


У Вас нарушение логики? Да, Виная отличается у него, но это актуально только на соджонге для других монахов (гелугпинские монахи-муласарвастивадины не смогут с ним его проводить, но Атиша вроде был вообще махасангхиком по Винае, и приди он на соджонг, не факт, что с ним можно было его проводить). Все признаки монаха у него на лицо, соответственно, по ламриму, он достоин всяческого почтения.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> *Jambal Dorje*, так Вам и Цонкапа не авторитет? Может, Если можно выбирать из трех квалифицированных тантрических мастеров, среди которых монах, монах-новичок и мирянин, а все остальные их достоинства равны, текст советует выбрать мастера, держащего полные монашеские обеты. Предпочтение учителя-мирянина совершенно квалифицированному монаху подорвало бы основы буддийских учений тем, что люди, видящие такого монаха обойденным, получили бы впечатление, что нет необходимости в монашеской общине, представляющей Драгоценность Сангхи — одну из Трех драгоценностей, обеспечивающих нам надежное направление в жизни. Это разъясняется в "ORNAMENT OF STAINLESS LIGHT: An Exposition of the Kalachakra Tantra" Кхедруба Норсанга Гьяцо и других текстах.


авторитет это тот кто АВТОРИТЕТ и не важно монах он или снявший обеты.
хайдуб естественно писал в русле гэлугпы, но кроме гэлугпы были и есть и другие направления. Например, Гантнг ринпоче живет с женой, Сакья Тризин тоже, ННР  аналогично и както это влияет на их авторитет и достоинства.

----------


## Zom

> Все признаки монаха у него на лицо, соответственно, по ламриму, он достоин всяческого почтения.


Если шире говорить, то вообще любой человек, соблюдающий целибат, достоин всяческого почтения.

Например возьмём Даккхинавибханга сутту:

٭  Подношение обычному заурядному человеку, который наделён нравственностью, принесёт благой плод в сто тысяч раз больше.
٭  Подношение, сделанное в период, когда учение Будды *отсутствует* [в мире], тому, кто практикует отказ от чувственных удовольствий, принесёт благой плод в сто миллионов раз больше.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это весьма печально, что Вы говорите. Но в Иволгинском дацане еще и не такое бывает.


это не печально а достойно уважения, что по уму встречали и почитали

----------


## Вантус

> хайдуб естественно писал в русле гэлугпы, но кроме гэлугпы были и есть и другие направления.


Вы бредите, *Jambal Dorje*? Это же слова коренного текста тантры!

----------


## Вантус

Вот из-за того, что т.н. "тантристы" отвергают винаю, отвергают почитание монахов, отвергают сутры и, как выяснилось, тантры, тхеравадины выражают закономерные сомнения в том, что эти "тантристы" - вообще буддисты.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Pema Sonam (06.12.2010), Raudex (07.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Если шире говорить, то вообще любой человек, соблюдающий целибат, достоин всяческого почтения..


это откуда такая уверенность? я бы сказал что скорее у человека была проблема а он ее взрастил целибатом в миллион раз , но если у него холодность то  целибатом он просто подкрепил ее и стал еще бесчувственнее.




> Например возьмём Даккхинавибханга сутту:
> 
> ٭  Подношение обычному заурядному человеку, который наделён нравственностью, принесёт благой плод в сто тысяч раз больше.
> ٭  Подношение, сделанное в период, когда учение Будды *отсутствует* [в мире], тому, кто практикует отказ от чувственных удовольствий, принесёт благой плод в сто миллионов раз больше


это опять же сутры, в тантре есть методы не требующии такого насилия над собой

----------


## Вантус

> это откуда такая уверенность? я бы сказал что скорее у человека была проблема а он ее взрастил целибатом в миллион раз , но если у него холодность то  целибатом он просто подкрепил ее.
> 
> 
> 
> это опять же сутры, в тантре есть методы не требующии такого насилия над собой


Мда, вот про махасиддхов, кстати:




> В другой раз Тилопа тщательно выточил множество деревянных колышков или шипов, подошел к Наропе, и злорадно улыбаясь, спросил: «Наропа, ты мог бы вытерпеть боль?» Наропа сказал: «Если это нужно для учения, наверное, смог бы». Тогда под каждый ноготь на руках и ногах ему было загнано двадцать шипов. Тилопа дал ему наставление сидеть, практикуя три неподвижности, таким образом в течение нескольких дней. Когда он пришел через несколько дней, он снова спросил Наропу: «Ты видишь, как велика и трудна практика Дхармы. Не ослабла ли твоя решимость?» Наропа сказал: «По сравнению с муками ада, которые может испытать живое существо, не достигнув Освобождения, это просто ничто».

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вы бредите, *Jambal Dorje*? Это же слова коренного текста тантры!


как раз лхарамба и аграмба которого я упомянул был большим знатоком Калачакры, но понимал, что времена меняются.

а ваше "бредите" както совсем уж вне всяких обетов

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мда, вот про махасиддхов, кстати:В другой раз Тилопа тщательно выточил множество деревянных колышков или шипов, подошел к Наропе, и злорадно улыбаясь, спросил: «Наропа, ты мог бы вытерпеть боль?» Наропа сказал: «Если это нужно для учения, наверное, смог бы». Тогда под каждый ноготь на руках и ногах ему было загнано двадцать шипов. Тилопа дал ему наставление сидеть, практикуя три неподвижности, таким образом в течение нескольких дней. Когда он пришел через несколько дней, он снова спросил Наропу: «Ты видишь, как велика и трудна практика Дхармы. Не ослабла ли твоя решимость?» Наропа сказал: «По сравнению с муками ада, которые может испытать живое существо, не достигнув Освобождения, это просто ничто».


и что? вы хотели сказать? не торопитесь, обдумывайте ответы, а то грубость, то бессмыслица

----------


## Вантус

Я хотел сказать, что тантрические методы требуют гораздо большего отречения, чем сутрические, всего лишь. Это мнение разделял и Кхедруб Чже. Ну и соблюдение винаи проще, чем сидение с колышками под ногтями и прочее, чего претерпел Наропа. Ах да, Наропа был монахом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вот из-за того, что т.н. "тантристы" отвергают винаю, отвергают почитание монахов, отвергают сутры и, как выяснилось, тантры, тхеравадины выражают закономерные сомнения в том, что эти "тантристы" - вообще буддисты.


сплошное передергивание, обдумывайте ответ, товарищ (впрочем вы мне не товарищ) тхеравадин. на ложных посылках и все силлогизмы подобны хромой лошади.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Я хотел сказать, что тантрические методы требуют гораздо большего отречения, чем сутрические, всего лишь. Это мнение разделял и Кхедруб Чже. Ну и соблюдение винаи проще, чем сидение с колышками под ногтями и прочее, чего претерпел Наропа. Ах да, Наропа был монахом.


ну да конечно монахом, потом свою жену Тилопе предложил, я тут выложил Жизнь и учение Наропы, взгляните сначала чем отчаянно спорить.

----------


## Вантус

> как раз лхарамба и аграмба которого я упомянул был большим знатоком Калачакры, но понимал, что времена меняются.
> 
> а ваше "бредите" както совсем уж вне всяких обетов



Т.е. то, что написано в сутрах можно игнорировать, т.к. Вы - тантрик, а то что в тантрах можно игнорировать, т.к. времена - другие?

----------


## Вантус

> ну да конечно монахом, потом свою жену Тилопе предложил, я тут выложил Жизнь и учение Наропы, взгляните сначала чем отчаянно спорить.


Ну общепринято, что как бы



> Он попросил тогда расторжения брака, чтобы иметь возможность продолжить свою учёбу в Кашмире. Он был принят послушником, проучился три года и стал известен своей эрудицией и замечательными способностями.
> 
> В двадцать восемь лет Наропа уехал из Кашмира в Пуллахари. Он поступил в университет Наланда, которым руководили тогда четыре великих буддийских учителя. После кончины одного из них он был избран на освободившийся пост и, с именем Абхайякирти, стал одним из настоятелей Наланды. Слава его распространилась широко и имела следствием многочисленные обращения в буддизм. В Наланде он преподавал восемь лет.
> 
> Однажды, когда он изучал книги, старуха, обладающая тридцатью семью неприятными чертами, появилась перед ним. Будучи воплощением Ваджрадакини, она раскрыла ему бесполезность книжного знания и рассказала, что её "брат" (Тилопа) мог бы передать ему знание истинное. Наропа оставил своё высокое положение в университете, забросил книги и пустился на поиски объявленного учителя.

----------


## Вантус

Или вот как:



> Naropa became a novice monk and then, under Dharmaguru, the abbot of Puna Mahavihara in Kashmir, took full monastic ordination and received the Dharma name Dharmadhvaja.

----------

Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Т.е. то, что написано в сутрах можно игнорировать, т.к. Вы - тантрик, а то что в тантрах можно игнорировать, т.к. времена - другие?


нет не так, есть разные уровни понимания, хотя бы в отношении трех драгоценностей взгляните "учение дакини" о внешнем, внутреннем и тайном понимании трех драгоценностей.

в относительной истине есть разные методы и разные уровни и трактовки.

----------


## Raudex

> ...обдумывайте ответ, товарищ (впрочем вы мне не товарищ) тхеравадин. на ложных посылках...


Потрясающе! Золотой фонд афоризмов БФ: слово "тхеравадин" использовано как оскорбление ваджраянца ваджраянцем!

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Pema Sonam (06.12.2010), Zom (06.12.2010), Вантус (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Или вот как:


вы говорите о Наропе пока он был в монастыре, потом забросил все это, так как понял, что пухнет от печатного слова, а реализация как была за горизонтом так и останется там же если не пойдет искать учителя о коем проповедала старуха-дакиня

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Потрясающе! Золотой фонд афоризмов БФ: слово "тхеравадин" использовано как оскорбление ваджраянца ваджраянцем!


ложный силлогизм, "товарищ" защищал тхеравадинскую точку зрения посему к нему и обратились как к тхеравадину, но в принципе и тантру можно созерцать в стиле тхеравады, примерно о том писал Цзонгкхапа

----------


## Вантус

> вы говорите о Наропе пока он был в монастыре, потом забросил все это, так как понял, что пухнет от печатного слова, а реализация как была за горизонтом так и останется там же если не пойдет искать учителя о коем проповедала старуха-дакиня


Ну, если Вы считаете, что необременительно стать бхикшу, а потом отказаться даже от положения бхикшу и стать бомжом-асоциалом, приравняв себя к париям - метод, "не требующий такого насилия над собой", то флаг Вам в руки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> ложный силлогизм, "товарищ" защищал тхеравадинскую точку зрения посему к нему и обратились как к Тхеравадину, но в принципе и тантру можно созерцать в стиле тхеравады, примерно о том писал Цзонгкхапа


Да что Вы? А мне показалось что он не защищал её, а сожалел о том что такая точка зрения Тхеравады имеет место.
И не скромничайте, Вы отныне - классик, Вас будут в холиварах цитировать, если конечно не потрут ветку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> это откуда такая уверенность? я бы сказал что скорее у человека была проблема а он ее взрастил целибатом в миллион раз , но если у него холодность то целибатом он просто подкрепил ее и стал еще бесчувственнее.


Уверенность из слов самого Будды. Если вы не согласны с его словами - дело конечно ваше. Но к благополучию вашему же это едва ли приведёт в перспективе.. ;-/

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Raudex (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, давайте все же обсуждать заявленное в названии темы или прикрывать лавочку. А то мой моск не выдерживает открытий, про примерного семьянина Нароту, например.
А всех "тантристов" спрошу, как у них с самая № 3 и № 8 материнской тантры, эквивалентными, по сути, брахмачарье? С коренным обетом №5?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще, давайте все же обсуждать заявленное в названии темы или прикрывать лавочку. А то мой моск не выдерживает открытий, про примерного семьянина Нароту, например.
> А всех "тантристов" спрошу, как у них с самая № 3 и № 8 материнской тантры, эквивалентными, по сути, брахмачарье?


У вас моск еще больше воспалился бы, если бы почитали некоторые тантры ати-йоги. Особенно если соотноситься с обетами, дисциплиной и пр. В том числе негативными и позитивными действиями.  :Smilie: 

А у тантр в принципе у каждой свои самая. Некоторые считаются общими, некоторые нет (согласно Кхедруб Дже, о чем уже однажды писалось).

----------


## Вантус

Я, о *filoleg*, много чего читал. И эти тексты тоже. Но там все в порядке. У асоциального бомжа должна быть особая виная, тут все понятно. Но не будучи таковым, странно примерять ее на себя. Сперва надо уж помойку облюбовать.

----------

Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я, о *filoleg*, много чего читал. И эти тексты тоже. Но там все впорядке. У асоциального бомжа должна быть особая виная, тут все понятно. Но не будучи таковым, странно примерять ее на себя. Сперва надо уж помойку облюбовать.


Ну помойку скажем сильно любить совсем не обязательно, а вот то, что плохими действиями природа будды не загрязняется и хорошими не очищается - наверное тоже читали  :Smilie: 
Причем тут асоциальность  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Вантус

> Причем тут асоциальность


Ну, верша все с лева, можно было и без руки остаться в Азии (см. сказки тысячи и одной ночи, где протягивание левой руки считалось крайним оскорблением, а также вспоминайте, что этой рукой обычно делают). Да и много там всего, например, кушая вино с мясцом можно было и в парии попасть (см. Законы Ману). Ну там почти все махасиддхи бомжевали понемногу.

Я так понимаю - можешь - на все забей, бомжуй или будь царем, ешь дерьмо или пей вино, или разом, безразлично относись к почитанию, и оскорблениям и т.п. Не можешь - соблюдай Винаю. Тест прост - плошка кала, стакан мочи, каждый вечер в течении месяца+совокупление с наигрязняйшей спидозносифозной бомжихой (без презерватива), сохраняя при этом полнейшую ясность сознания. Если все нормально - значит на Винаю можно и забить.

----------

Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, верша все с лева, можно было и без руки остаться в Азии (см. сказки тысячи и одной ночи, где протягивание левой руки считалось крайним оскорблением, а также вспоминайте, что этой рукой обычно делают). Да и много там всего, например, кушая вино с мясцом можно было и в парии попасть (см. Законы Ману). Ну там почти все махасиддхи бомжевали понемногу.


Ну почему же сразу слева....
Логику примените. Да и по большому счету в общем-то все равно - бомжевать или нет. Если конечно понимать, что и положительное и негативное в общем-то два края. И не все махасиддхи помнится бомжевали.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну почему же сразу слева....
> Логику примените. Да и по большому счету в общем-то все равно - бомжевать или нет. Если конечно понимать, что и положительное и негативное в общем-то два края. И не все махасиддхи помнится бомжевали.


Я применяю и вижу, что ряд самай вырывал йогина из средневекового индийского социума, поелику шел вразрез с общепринятыми нормами поведения.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Уверенность из слов самого Будды. Если вы не согласны с его словами - дело конечно ваше. Но к благополучию вашему же это едва ли приведёт в перспективе.. ;-/


моя жена до буддизма и до свадьбы повесила над кроватью:

* "О! Мы живем очень счастливо, хотя у нас ничего нет."
Мы будем питаться радостью, как сияющие боги.*Дхаммапада, 200 
мы питались радостью и нажили пятерых детей (ну непорочно конечно, а в радости и согласии, не мог же я отказать своей юм в радости, следуя словам Будды, правда действительно ничего особенно не было в смысле матер благополучия). Так что все очень благополучно по части следования словам самого Будды и детишки светленькие и продолжают радостное дело родителей

----------

Ersh (06.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я применяю и вижу, что ряд самай вырывал йогина из средневекового индийского социума, поелику шел вразрез с общепринятыми нормами поведения.


И в чём проблема? Что йогин совсем не обязан монахом становиться?  :Smilie: 
Или что не обязан соответствовать общепринятым нормам поведения?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> "О! Мы живем очень счастливо, хотя у нас ничего нет."
> Мы будем питаться радостью, как сияющие боги.Дхаммапада, 200 
> мы питались радостью и нажили пятерых детей (ну непорочно конечно, а в радости и согласии, не мог же я отказать своей юм в радости, следуя словам Будды, правда действительно ничего особенно не было в смысле матер благополучия). Так что все очень благополучно по части следования словам самого Будды и детишки светленькие и продолжают радостное дело родителей


Порочно - это когда вы начинаете считать будто бы жизнь мирянина ничем не хуже монашеской (и потому уважения к монаху питать смысла нет). Я вообщем-то именно об этом.

А насчёт Дхаммапады 200 - так нужно правильно понимать смысл сказанно. Посмотрим в Комментарии:

Verse 200: Indeed we live very happily, without any anxiety (i.e., without greed, ill will and ignorance); like the Abhassara brahmas we shall live on delightful satisfaction (piti) as our food.

В самом деле мы живем без беспокойства (т.е без жажды, без злобы, без неведения), подобно брахмам мира Абхассары, мы будем жить, питаясь восторгом (фактор джханы - _пити_), в качестве нашей еды.

В Комментариях сказано, что эти слова были произнесены Буддой по отношению к Маре, который сделал так, что Будда с монахами не смог получить подяний. Будда ему ответил - что ничего страшного - у нас есть джхана, и мы будем её использовать чтобы продержаться некоторое время без физической еды.

А вы про каких-то там детей...

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Raudex (06.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Вантус (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> И в чём проблема? Что йогин совсем не обязан монахом становиться? 
> Или что не обязан соответствовать общепринятым нормам поведения?


Что он *обязан не  соответствовать* общепринятым нормам поведения. Причем и монах-то не очень соответствует, но еще вписывается, со скрипом. А тантрик отрекается не только от мирских благ, как бхикшу, но и от возможности нормальной жизни вообще. Тантрик делает некое сверхотречение, поэтому монахи женились, отрекаясь даже от обетов, женатые уходили в лес, отказываясь даже от своей варны и т.п. Т.е. если бханте Топпер захочет стать тантриком и, превозмогая себя, предвидя порицание своих коллег, женится, отвергнув дорогие ему обеты бхикшу и пойдет скитаться по разным бункерам и коммунам грязных хиппи, то я буду его уважать еще сильнее. 
А если некий женатый человек, считая себя тантриком, ибо он временами бубнит какие-то непонятные слова и верит в разных тибетских барабашек, но не способен отказаться даже от курения и алкоголя считает, что он выше бхикшу Топпера и не обязан его уважать, то такой человек неправильно понимает, извращает сам смысл тантры.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Порочно - это когда вы начинаете считать будто бы жизнь мирянина ничем не хуже монашеской (и потому уважения к монаху питать смысла нет). Я вообщем-то именно об этом.


жизнь мирянина гораздо сложнее чем монашеская халява на всем готовом, в том числе и на статусе за счет которого тебе в чашу кладут только за твои одежды. А в миру гораздо сложнее созерцанием заниматься когда дети есть хотят и, кстати, и жена достает, а чтобы жена и не доставала - редкий случай, хотя у меня была именно такая святая женщина.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Zom

> жизнь мирянина гораздо сложнее чем монашеская халява на всем готовом, в том числе и на статусе за счет которого тебе в чашу кладут только за твои одежды.


Это ошибочное представление о монашеской жизни. Поезжайте в Ват Суан Мок - где нет ни ТВ, ни жены, ни телика, ни радио, нет работы, ни болтовни, еда раз в сутки - что дадут (на деликатесы не надейтесь) - и посмотрите сколько вы там сможете выдержать. Если хотя бы 4-5 дней просидите там, будет уже неплохо. Хотя как показывает практика обычно дольше 3 дней среднестатистический мирянин там выдержать не может. А некоторые аджаны в таких условиях по 60 лет живут. 

И попробуйте пожить без сексуальной активности в течение хотя бы полугода. А потом уже говорите насколько "халявна" монашеская жизнь.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. если бханте Топпер захочет стать тантриком и, превозмогая себя, предвидя порицание своих коллег, женится, отвергнув дорогие ему обеты бхикшу и пойдет скитаться по разным бункерам и коммунам грязных хиппи, то я буду его уважать еще сильнее.


В таком случае, выходит, ваше уважение к бомжам больше, чем к буддийским монахам ))).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что он *обязан не  соответствовать* общепринятым нормам поведения. Причем и монах-то не очень соответствует, но еще вписывается, со скрипом. А тантрик отрекается не только от мирских благ, как бхикшу, но и от возможности нормальной жизни вообще. Тантрик делает некое сверхотречение, поэтому монахи женились, отрекаясь даже от обетов, женатые уходили в лес, отказываясь даже от своей варны и т.п.


Да не факт. Вы уже немного путаете. Если исходить из тех же тантр, то практик крия-тантры как раз не должен особо выделяться. Его поведение должно быть чистым и соответствовать обетам бодхисаттвы. Так что неувязочка вышла. Тантрик не обязан отрекаться или не-отрекаться.  По сути и то и то бессмысленно. Это конечно если поведение, ум и пр. становятся менее обусловленными внешними или внутренними факторами.

----------

Балдинг (06.09.2015)

----------


## Вантус

> И попробуйте пожить без сексуальной активности в течение хотя бы полугода. А потом уже говорите насколько "халявна" монашеская жизнь.


Не-не, ему надо самаи №3 и №8. Результат будет тот же, но гораздо быстрее, чем за полгода.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А если некий женатый человек, считая себя тантриком, ибо он временами бубнит какие-то непонятные слова и верит в разных тибетских барабашек, но не способен отказаться даже от курения и алкоголя считает, что он выше бхикшу Топпера и не обязан его уважать, то такой человек неправильно понимает, извращает сам смысл тантры.


бабушка, откуда у вас такие зубы, вы не та ли акула что всех в египте покусала?
 А нехорошо от алкоголя и курения отказываться. Если вы курите, то я воскуряю, если вы напиваетесь, то я подношу. Если вы так хорошо меня знаете, то что же об этом у своих информаторов не  уточнили?

А к Топперу я хорошо всегда относился и кто выше меня вот уж совершенно не колышет, речь была о другом, ну хоть на копейку проявите шаматху, может и випашйана проснется, сколько же вас можно упрашивать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И попробуйте пожить без сексуальной активности в течение хотя бы полугода. А потом уже говорите насколько "халявна" монашеская жизнь.


Ну прям у вас тяга какая-то к разным вещам. Без сексуальной активности, алкоголя и курева можно вполне спокойно жить и не принимая обетов.

А вот насчет бомжей Вантус слегка шутит. Там должны быть "особые" бомжи

----------


## Вантус

> Да не факт. Вы уже немного путаете. Если исходить из тех же тантр, то практик крия-тантры как раз не должен особо выделяться.


И соблюдать брахмачарью, и омываться, и менять одежды каждый день, и мяса не есть, и соблюдать обеты, эквивалентные шраманерским, как минимум. Вы все тантры в кучу не мешайте, из контекста очевидно, что речь идет об аннутарайоге.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не-не, ему надо самаи №3 и №8. Результат будет тот же, но гораздо быстрее, чем за полгода.


А если у него другая нумерация и другая последовательность  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не-не, ему надо самаи №3 и №8. Результат будет тот же, но гораздо быстрее, чем за полгода.


послушайте, мы не в санатории где все анекдоты цифрами обозначили и когда ктото называл то все начинали смеяться, цитируйте свои обеты полность, а цифры совершенно ничего не говорят. У меня могут оказаться другие расстрельные списки.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И соблюдать брахмачарью, и омываться, и менять одежды каждый день, и мяса не есть, и соблюдать обеты, эквивалентные шраманерским, как минимум. Вы все тантры в кучу не мешайте, из контекста очевидно, что речь идет об аннутарайоге.


Вообще-то все тантры вы смешали в кучу (вы же сказали - тантрист должен). Так что не надо передергивать.
Насчет мяса кстати тоже не во всех тантрах вводится ограничение даже на уровне крия.

----------


## Zom

> Без сексуальной активности, алкоголя и курева можно вполне спокойно жить и не принимая обетов.


Но что-то крайне мало кто так живёт. К чему бы это ))

----------


## Вантус

> А если у него другая нумерация и другая последовательность


Самаи материнских тантр по версии сарма, поясню.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но что-то крайне мало кто так живёт. К чему бы это ))


Да уж и не знаю к чему, Zom, но вот удавалось вполне. Да пить вот не тянет уже несколько лет и курить. Если отречение уже присутствует, то зачем дополнительно подбивать его обязательствами? Бессмысленно.

----------


## Вантус

> В таком случае, выходит, ваше уважение к бомжам больше, чем к буддийским монахам ))).


Не ко всяким бомжам, а только к таким особенным, для которых соблюдать обеты бхикшу - проще простого.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Самаи материнских тантр по версии сарма, поясню.


Вас уже попросили указать не номера, а собственно сами статьи  :Smilie: 
Да и по обязательствам главное то, что укажет как обязательства учитель, а не то, что в книжке прописано.
А по версии сарма (в частности по версиям тантр, вошедших в Кангьюр, а это в основном сарма) у каждой из тантр ,а не у каждог оиз классов свои обязательства. Можно и по текстам уточнить, если что  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В самом деле мы живем без беспокойства (т.е без жажды, без злобы, без неведения), подобно брахмам мира Абхассары, мы будем жить, питаясь восторгом (фактор джханы - _пити_), в качестве нашей еды.
> 
> В Комментариях сказано, что эти слова были произнесены Буддой по отношению к Маре, который сделал так, что Будда с монахами не смог получить подяний. Будда ему ответил - что ничего страшного - у нас есть джхана, и мы будем её использовать чтобы продержаться некоторое время без физической еды.
> 
> А вы про каких-то там детей...


вот я и говорю что халява, а вы попробуйте проявить бодх мысль к конкретным голодным детям, а не виртуальному всему человечеству

----------


## Zom

> вот я и говорю что халява, а вы попробуйте проявить бодх мысль к конкретным голодным детям


Вы сейчас о чём?




> Не ко всяким бомжам, а только к таким особенным, для которых соблюдать обеты бхикшу - проще простого.


В том и дело что бомжи не соблюдают обетов, а вынужденно находятся в шлачных условиях - помойках, нищите и т.п. У них нет отречения, в отличие от монахов. Именно почему монахи и достойны уважения, а бомжи - нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы сейчас о чём?
> В том и дело что бомжи не соблюдают обетов, а вынужденно находятся в шлачных условиях - помойках, нищите и т.п. У них нет отречения, в отличие от монахов. Именно почему монахи и достойны уважения, а бомжи - нет.


У бомжей тоже может быть отречение. Не выдумывайте.

----------


## Raudex

> жизнь мирянина гораздо сложнее чем монашеская халява на всем готовом


Бис!

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Zom (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> У бомжей тоже может быть отречение. Не выдумывайте.


В целом и чаще всего - нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В целом и чаще всего - нет.


Хорошее уточнение  :Smilie: 
Хотя лучше оставить - *чаще всего - нет*.
И намного чаще

----------


## Zom

В любом случае (возвращаясь к теме) уважение следует выражать тому, кто именно отказывается от чувственных удовольствий, а не вынужденно живёт в условиях их отсутствия.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Аня Приходящая (08.12.2010), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Вантус (06.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В любом случае (возвращаясь к теме) уважение следует выражать тому, кто именно отказывается от чувственных удовольствий, а не вынужденно живёт в условиях их отсутствия.


Шакйамуни как известно не отказал в проповеди царю Индрабодхи а дал ему метод Гухйасамаджи тантры, чтобы не удаляясь от мирской жизни тем не менее реализовывать буддийские ценности. Да и очень это растяжимое понятие чувственных удовольствий, для кого то чувственное удовольствие это читать и переводить буддийские книги. Отказаться?

если человек практикует в миру не увлекаясь множеством чувственных удовольствий вокруг себя то чем он хуже монаха который помещает себя в искуственную среду где нет чувственных  удовольствий и собственно ему не на что реагировать.

 как раз в миру труднее реализовывать, где нет подобной искуственной среды и подобный человек достоин большего уважения, собственно когда в миру практикуешь и времени то нет на чувственные удовольствия в отличие от монаха в монастыре где голова  свободна от забот мирского человека и разные дурные мысли в голову лезут

----------


## Zom

> Шакйамуни как известно не отказал в проповеди царю Индрабодхи а дал ему метод Гухйасамаджи тантры, чтобы не удаляясь от мирской жизни тем не менее реализовывать буддийские ценности.


Хотите, опять вернёмся к тому, что Будда тантре не учил?




> Да и очень это растяжимое понятие чувственных удовольствий, для кого то чувственное удовольствие это читать и переводить буддийские книги. Отказаться?


Изучение буддизма к чувственным удовольствиям не относится.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Raudex (07.12.2010), Вантус (06.12.2010), Леонид Ш (06.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В любом случае (возвращаясь к теме) уважение следует выражать тому, кто именно отказывается от чувственных удовольствий, а не вынужденно живёт в условиях их отсутствия.


Да, сознательное воздержание говорит как минимум о наличии силы воли (хотя мотивация может и не быть благой), и, возможно, об угасших страстях--по крайней мере, за это можно уважать.
С другой стороны, воздержание не доказывает святости, тут уже важна мотивация: воздерживается для благих дел, или же нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотите, опять вернёмся к тому, что Будда тантре не учил? Изучение буддизма к чувственным удовольствиям не относится.


Можно конечно и вернуться. Тем более что разговор ни в одной ветке не доходил до завершения. Также как разбор источников (буддология и пр.). Да и в тантрах часто упоминается, что то или иное учение передавал например Манджушри, Авалокитешвара (например учения Тары или Курукуллы). Не будем же отрицать то, что они могли чему-то научить.  :Smilie: 
Также отрицать что возможно наличие множества просветленных существ и в других мирах - отрицать бессмысленно. Иначе получается слишком ограниченный взгляд на Учение как на религию книги (прям как ближневосточные религии  :Smilie:  ). Да и в сутрах махаяны можно найти предсказания (даже кажется в сутре великой нирваны, если память не изменяет)  :Smilie: 


Изучение буддизма (особенно если из-за этого возникает некоторое самоудовлетворение или что-то подобное) также может быть чувственным удовольствием строго говоря.

----------

Же Ка (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хотите, опять вернёмся к тому, что Будда тантре не учил?.


если следовать вашей логике, то вообще то будда и книжек не писал, откуда уверенность что он автор того что ему приписывают или вы приписываете, да и Иисус Христос ни одного автографа не оставил и другие тоже.

Может спичрайтеры ему все составили а он огласил или ученики для пущей важности сочинили?

если вы столь принципиальны то выложите запись хоть одного ретрита с Шакйамуни.: :Embarrassment: ...........

а беседы Асанги с Маитрейей так и вообще наверное ребята с Битвы экстрасенсов насочиняли и поставили :Cry:

----------

Еше Нинбо (07.12.2010), Уэф (11.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Можно конечно и вернуться.


Это был вопрос риторический ,)




> если следовать вашей логике, то вообще то будда и книжек не писал, откуда уверенность что он автор того что ему приписывают


Всё это уже многократно объяснялось, но вы ведь конечно все эти объяснения читать не будете.. оно ведь вам не надо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

вообще конечно лучше вернуться к теме, поскольку спор об источниках всегда будет упираться в доверие к тому или иному источнику информации или исследованию. Это относится и к ПК, и к сутрам махаяны и к тантрам и к терма. Тем более что в сутрах той же махаяны есть действительно предсказания о будущих учениях и учителях (и без приставки псевдо).

----------

Дондог (17.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> судя по отсутствию Топпера он приступил к чувственным неудовольствиям по случаю дня рождения


Да, в центре у нас медитировал. Плюс вчера Прибежище давал.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), Pema Sonam (06.12.2010), Raudex (07.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (08.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

> Хотите, опять вернёмся к тому, что Будда тантре не учил?
> 
> 
> 
> Изучение буддизма к чувственным удовольствиям не относится.


Если вспоминать о Индрабодхи так, как это общепринято и так, как я это вспоминаю, то нет никакого противоречия с тхеравадой. Индрабодхи практиковал все те же дхьяны.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта. Напоминаю, что на форуме "не допускаются оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания по отношению к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе". К участникам, представляющим монашескую Сангху на форуме, независимо от собственных экзотических представлений, необходимо обращаться почтительно.

Jambal Dorje заблокирован на месяц по результату крайне неуважительной дискуссии.

----------

Bob (29.09.2011), ElenaK (11.12.2010), Ersh (06.12.2010), Pema Sonam (06.12.2010), Raudex (07.12.2010), Zom (06.12.2010), Дондог (17.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (10.12.2010), Нея (09.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (07.12.2010)

----------

